# Disadvantages of Peptide use



## Rodreguez (Apr 11, 2013)

Been doing a lot of reading on peptides and all I have read is advantages, are there any disadvantages to taking peptides?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Lots of shots and expense would be two disadvantages that come to mind immediately. And the lack of long-term studies (even empirical), but to be fair that comes with the territory


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Prolactin gyno is another disadvantage that I had a taste of. Not nice!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

CTS? Thats pretty damn annoying!


----------



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)

how likely are these sides are they dose-dependent ?


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> CTS? Thats pretty damn annoying!


CTS? What's that


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

TryingToGetBig said:


> CTS? What's that


carpal tunnel syndrome


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Cronus said:


> carpal tunnel syndrome


Haha that makes sence, I googled CTS and got Catholic Truth Society lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Haha that makes sence, I googled CTS and got Catholic Truth Society lol


LMAO!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Haha that makes sence, I googled CTS and got Catholic Truth Society lol


Pray with me, my son.... :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

actin said:


> Prolactin gyno is another disadvantage that I had a taste of. Not nice!


depends which you chose


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

How do peptides cause CTS? I'm currently getting minor signs and symptoms that I may have CTS but I'm only using TB4 so I wouldn't have thought that would cause it, more likely help cure it?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Wolfy41 said:


> How do peptides cause CTS? I'm currently getting minor signs and symptoms that I may have CTS but I'm only using TB4 so I wouldn't have thought that would cause it, more likely help cure it?


Through water retention!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wolfy41 said:


> How do peptides cause CTS? I'm currently getting minor signs and symptoms that I may have CTS but I'm only using TB4 so I wouldn't have thought that would cause it, more likely help cure it?


GHRP/GHRH peptides cause CTS through natural release of GH (please no one is stupid enough to think this only occurs with synthetic GH) and increased water retention that compresses the nerves as they go through the wrist.

TB4 is not a peptide that releases GH so it is either wrongly labelled and is not TB4 or you have the symptoms confused.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Did assume that it was in relation to GH but just wanted check. Think the cause is from landing wrong on it in training an possibly have crushed the nerve!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wolfy41 said:


> Did assume that it was in relation to GH but just wanted check. *Think the cause is from landing wrong on it in training an possibly have crushed the nerve*!


Things to say in the original question.......


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Things to say in the original question.......


The injury to my wrist occurred quite a while ago and TB500 use has been constant for the past 4 months, hence the question about the peptide rather than the injury.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok mate what are your symptoms?

Where is pain?

Any Pins & Needles or Tingling?

Where do you get this, if you do...whole hand or part, fingers &/or thumb.

Neck pain?

Answers these & I'll let you know what, based on my experience in Neurology, I think it is. This will not be medical advice though.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks a lot latblaster, the pain is that of a sprain type pain and began about 8 months ago, it is located in between my wrist and thumb joint, it hurts when I position my hand to for instance put a backpack on and I have lost no grip strength. I occasionally get numbness in my first and index finger and thumb when keeping it in one place for a while, such as reading and in the mornings. I have a lot of problems with minor neck pain/jarring/clicking probably due to my BJJ and Rugby training and I have not stopped training because of it as it seems minor!? At the moment i'm assuming a sprain or tendonitis that hasn't had a chance to heal and this thread intrigued my question because if it was suspected CTS then I had probably do something about it before it got a lot worseand just wanted to rule out the peptide causing the issue also really.

What sort of experience do you have re: neurology? Studying or professional?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope it's not CTS as it's coming from your neck, the Radial Nerve is irritated, but you've also damaged the tendons.

Go see your doc after reading up on this & ask him for a full investigation. I think you need Physio.

True CTS only affects the Median Nerve which supplies index/middle & half of the ring finger. It's caused by compression of a fibrous band in the wrist. (flexor retinaculum)

The CTS that is mentioned with GH, is not CTS but excess fluid accumulation. This then affects all of the hand.

Yes I did Neuro professionally.


----------



## Wolfy41 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks very much latblaster, your advice is very much appreciated. I'll make an appointment with the Dr tomorrow


----------

